# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  SOS χελιδονάκι

## nikolaslo

Καλυσπερα σας βρηκα ενα μικρο χελιδονακι στην μεση της "εθνικης οδου " Αιγιο Πατρα φυσικα σταματησα και το μαζεψα κοιταξα για ωρα γυρο μου αλλα δεν ειδα καποιο χελιδονι να πετα τελικα τωρα το εχω σπιτι μου βραζω αυγο να του δωσω κροκο αραιωμένο με νερο αλλα μετα τι αλλο

----------


## nikolaslo



----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αντίστοιχο θέμα υπάρχει εδώ.
*Βρήκα νεοσσό χελιδόνι*Ρίξε μια ματιά.

----------


## jk21

κανε οτι γραφω εκει

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπέρα σας σημερα ξυπνησα πρωι πρωι εφτιαξα το μείγμα με τον κιμα αλλα καταφερα να του δωσω πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα δεν ανοιγε το στομα με τιποτα,  ετσι το πηρα και πηγα στην περιοχη που τον βρηκα ψαχνωντας την περιοχη ειδα μια φωλια σε ενα κτηριο που ηταν εκει καποιου εργοταξιου αφου καταφερα να πεισω τον σεκιουριτι να μου επιτρεψει την είσοδο πηγα κοντα και με μια σκαλα που ειχαν εκει εφτασα τη φωλια η οποια ηταν αδεια το εβαλα μεσα και μετα απο αρκετη ωρα που παρατηρουσα ηρθαν δυο χελιδονια καθησαν λιγο στη φωλια και εφυγαν μετα απο λιγο επεστρεψαν και το ενα απο τα δυο το ταισε περιμενα λιγο ακομα μεχρι που επέστρεψε ξανα και του ερωσε ξανα τροφη και μετα εφυγα ελπιζω να εκανα  το σωστο για εκεινο το μικρουλι και να εχει καλη τυχη.

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που ταιστηκε ,ολα θα πανε καλα .Εκανες το καλυτερο !

----------


## anna.

Καλησπέρα.
Βρήκα μωρό χελιδόνι στην αυλή μου έπεσε από φωλιά το ταισα με σκετο κιμά.
Διαβασα και τις οδηγιες που δινεται, ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν μπορω να προμηθευτω ξηρα τροφη για γατες και να το ταιζω αποκλειστικα με αυτο 
μέχρι να το πάω στην Ανιμα.
Ευχαριστώ



υπ. Την φωλια δεν την βρηκα πουθενα

----------


## jk21

στο θεμα που παρεπεμψα νωριτερα *Βρήκα νεοσσό χελιδόνι  ποστ 3*η συνταγη δεν αναφερεται σε σκετο κιμα .Προσωρινα σωστα επραξες αλλα χρειαζονται και τα υπολοιπα για να καλυφθουν ολες οι αναγκες του σωστα 




> 100 γρ κιμα ωμο
> 1 καλα βρασμενο σφιχτο αυγο ,χωρις το τσοφλι
> 50 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια (υπαρχει και ετοιμο τριμμα ) ή εστω ψωμι που τριβεις αφου μουσκεψεις με λιγο γαλα (το ιδιο μουσκευεις και σε περιπτωση φρυγανιας )
> 1 κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολαδο 
> 1 κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο



απο κει και περα σε αυτο που ρωτας ,η ΑΝΙΜΑ αναφερει συγκεκριμενη γατοτροφη και δεν εννοω τοσο την μαρκα ,οσο να ειναι τροφη αναπτυξεως για γατακια .Δεν εχω λογο να αμφισβητω οτι ειναι μια χαρα και εκεινη σαν προταση (σιγουρα εχει μεγαλωσει παμπολους νεοσσους ) αλλα και η συνταγη με τον κιμα και τα υπολοιπα ,επισης εχει μεγαλωσει παμπολους νεοσσους σε αλλη οργανωση στο παρελθον 

http://www.wild-anima.gr/protes-voit...03-14-09-21-23




> *Χελιδόνια – Σταχτάρες*Η τροφή επιλογής είναι *ξηρά τροφή αναπτύξεως για γατάκια*, η οποία πρέπει να βραχεί λίγη ώρα για να μαλακώσει. Ιδανική για το σκοπό αυτό είναι η *KITTEN DEVELOPMENT CHIKEN* της *PRO PLAN*. Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να τα ταΐζουμε μερικές φορές με ασπράδι βρασμένου αυγού. Οι σταχτάρες (πετροχελίδονα) είναι σχετικά εύκολες στην ανατροφή και μπορεί ένας ιδιώτης να ανταπεξέλθει στη διαδικασία, εφόσον φυσικά το θέλει. Είναι απαραίτητο να μη χαλάσουν τα φτερά τους και να μη λερώνονται, οπότε πρέπει να κρατούνται σε χαρτόκουτο με συνεχώς καθαρό υπόστρωμα (χαρτί κουζίνας, πετσέτα κλπ. ) . Όταν οι φτερούγες σε κλειστή στάση ξεπερνούν τουλάχιστον κατά ένα εκατοστό την ουρά, το πουλί μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί. Για την απελευθέρωση διαλέγουμε έναν ανοιχτό χώρο χωρίς καλώδια ΔΕΗ και μακριά από αυτοκινητόδρομο και πετάμε το πουλάκι στον αέρα. Προσοχή: Σε περίπτωση που κατά την ανατροφή αντιληφθούμε ότι σταματάει να τρώει με όρεξη και έχει κάποια σάλια στο στόμα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε επειγόντως με την *ΑΝΙΜΑ*.Τα χελιδονάκια παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα στην επανένταξη γιατί είναι πιο εξαρτημένα από τους γονείς απ’ ό,τι οι σταχτάρες. Όταν φτάσουν σε ένα ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος και διαπιστωθεί ότι πετούν, πρέπει να βρεθεί μια περιοχή με χελιδόνια του ίδιου είδους και να ελευθερωθεί το πουλάκι στη φάση που τα μωρά των φωλιών έχουν αρχίσει τα πρώτα πετάγματα και διδάσκονται από τους γονείς να κυνηγούν. Έτσι έχουν κάποιες πιθανότητες να μιμηθούν κι αυτά τα άλλα άτομα του είδους τους.

----------


## anna.

Έκανα το μείγμα που γράφεις χωρίς το σουπιοκοκκαλο ( δεν βρήκα ) και το ταΐζω κανονικά από χτες!! 
Παράλληλα έψαξα να βρω την ξηρά τροφή αλλά η συγκεκριμένη προφανώς πωλείται σε μεγάλα σουπερ μάρκετ η Pet Shop 
Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι το whiskas Junior με κοτόπουλο  το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να του δώσω, εάν είναι κατάλληλο δηλ..
Νερακι του δινω με σύριγγα.
Εάν επιζήσει θα είναι θαύμα είναι λίγο η μερών ούτε τα μάτια δεν έχει ανοίξει.

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.

----------


## jk21

Νατασσα στην ερωτηση σου ισως σε καλυψει εγγυημενα η ΑΝΙΜΑ που προτεινει και γατοτροφη αναπτυξης ή καποιο μελος μας με γατες που ξερει καλα την οποια διατροφικη διαφορων των δυο αυτων προιοντων (τροφη αναπτυξης και αυτη που αναφερεις )

Αντι για σουπιοκοκκαλο αν θες προσθεσε αν θες στη ζυμη λιγο γαλα εβαπορε με επιπλεον ασβεστιο 



ή αν εχεις καποιο χαπι ασβεστιου για ανθρωπο ,πες μου να σου πω πως θα το προσθεσεις

----------


## anna.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## anna.

Καλησπέρα έπεσε και 2 χελιδόνι σήμερα στην αυλή μου........το 1 το ταιζω κανονικα γατοτροφη παει καλα. 
Το 2 ειναι πολύ ταλαιπωρημενο και αδύνατο  και τα πόδια του κάτι έχουν σαν αστάθεια.
Και δεν τρώει με το ζόρι του άνοιξα το στόμα και του έδωσα λίγο τροφή. 
Τι να πω...

----------


## jk21

Ενισχυσε με λιγο νερο (ζαχαρονερο ή με λιγο almora plus μεσα ) με τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο  και σκετο κιμα αν εχεις (για το αδυναμο )

----------


## anna.

Δεν τα κατάφερε δυστυχώς.

----------


## anna.

Καλησπέρα! 
Σήμερα έπεσε και τρίτο χελιδόνι  :sad: 
Ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο τα προηγουμενα  δεν διχνει αρρωστο και σχεδον ετοιμο να πετάξει! 
Το ταισα κανονικα και το εβαλα μαζι με το μικρο ομως αρχισαν να  τσακωνονται και τα χωρισα !!!! 
Είνα από άλλη φωλιά, αλλά φωλιές αφαντες !!!! 

Καμιά συμβουλή?  
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

Φωλιες αφαντες; προφανως δεν ειναι χαλασμενες γιατι θα εβλεπες ιχνη πηλου .Μαλλον προκειται για πετροχελιδονο και ειτε βρισκονται σε κανενα βραχο ψηλο εκει κοντα (αν εχεις κοντα στο σπιτι ) ή σε σημεια κοντα στην στεγη αν εχεις κεραμιδια (σε τρυπες ) 

Να το ταισεις οπως και τα αλλα ...

----------


## anna.

Καλημέρα σάς!  
Χτες το μεσημέρι έπεσε και άλλο χελιδόνι 
Είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους σε σχέση με τα άλλα δύο μάλλον θα επιβιώσει, ελπίζω δηλαδή, θα φανεί τις επόμενες ώρες. 
Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει κανονικά γατοτροφη! 
Τι να πω!!!

----------


## jk21

... οτι καπου εκει απο πανω ,εχεις σιγουρα φωλια και δεν την εχεις βρε ακομα 

το προηγουμενο τι εγινε;

----------


## anna.

Καλησπέρα ! 
Όλα καλά και τα 3 τρώνε φουλ  γατροφη με πολύ όρεξη!!!! Σε λίγες μέρες θα πάνε στην Ανιμα
Το 1 δεν τα κατάφερε ήταν άρρωστο από την ώρα που το βρήκα δεν έτρωγε και είχε αστάθεια.
Είναι διαφορετικών μεγεθών και  τα 3 πουλάκια το ένα είναι μεγάλο το άλλο μεσαίο και το 3 μικρό..
γι αυτό μάλλον πέσανε από ξεχωριστές φωλιές, αλλά και τα 3 είναι καλά.
Αυτα προς το παρόν 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------

